# Ornate or three toed box turtles WANTED



## ksanchez (Feb 22, 2013)

I really want to add to my turtle and tortoise family. I am looking for three toed and ornate box turtles. I would prefer juvenile or adult turtles and I am willing to take in rescues. Please respond (I am brand new to this site so you can also E-mail me at [email protected]) if you are willing to ship or live in southern CA or close enough for me to travel. THANK you in advance for your help


----------



## ksanchez (Feb 23, 2013)

I am actually looking for three toed, (or possibly another eastern box turtle), an ornate box turtles.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 26, 2013)

Contact member kimber_lee 314

She has some of different types of boxies looking for homes. Adults and hatchlings. She is in so Cal.


----------



## ksanchez (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. I am new to this form so I hope I can get intouch with her.



Team Gomberg said:


> Contact member kimber_lee 314
> 
> She has some of different types of boxies looking for homes. Adults and hatchlings. She is in so Cal.


----------



## ksanchez (Feb 27, 2013)

Heather I cannot find the user kimber_lee 314. Is there a way you can help me get in touch with her? Thanks


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 1, 2013)

Go to the "for sale" threads and look for the title "need to downsize a bit"

There you will see what she is offering and can pm or email her with the link.

Good luck 
I would link to it for you but I'm on my phone app and have no clue how to do it lol...


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you so much! I found it 





Team Gomberg said:


> Go to the "for sale" threads and look for the title "need to downsize a bit"
> 
> There you will see what she is offering and can pm or email her with the link.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 3, 2013)

I am super excited to say I found 5 turtles. I got 3 ornates and 2 three toed box turtles. I now have 11 tortles and 1 tortoise  I am a happy mama


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 3, 2013)

Were they from Kimber? 

Either way congrats on the new additions!


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 3, 2013)

No we messaged each other and I got a call and left to take a 4 hour trip to get adult ornates and I found three toed also. She was super nice though and I hope she finds good home for her babies. I got 5 and 2 really needed a good home, their beaks and nails way to long. They need TLC

*Thank you again for your help.* I wanted to take some of hers, but the 's I got really needed good homes, and some LOVE.



Team Gomberg said:


> Were they from Kimber?
> 
> Either way congrats on the new additions!


----------

